# Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung



## happylakers (8. September 2017)

*Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe aktuell einen LG 34 UC98-Monitor und bin am überlegen ob ich diesen ersetzen soll, da alle so von 144hz schwärmen. 
Vermutlich werden nicht nur die 144hz entscheidend sein aber ich wollte mal hören was ihr meint. 

Gespielt werden Spiele wie CS Go, BF1 und Rainbow Six Siege, ansonsten werden viele Bilder bearbeitet. 
Hatte mir überlegt ob der Zowie XL2730 etwas wäre. Preislich könnte ich bis ca. 900 Euro gehen.

Bin gespannt wie Ihr darüber denkt. Ein Kalibrierungsgerät besitze ich. 
Oder sollte ich eventuell auf zwei Monitore gehen, einen für Gaming und einen für Bildbearbeitung - wobei das die Lösung wäre, die mir am wenigsten gefallen würde.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Dagnarus (9. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Entweder du nimmst 2 Monitore (einen für Bildbearbeitung) und einen für Gaming oder es wird ziemlich unmöglich da was passendes zu finden. Der LG ist ja für Bildbearbeitung nicht schlecht. Aber alle 144Hz (oder höher) Monitore die ich so angeschaut habe, sind nicht für Bildbearbeitung zu gebrauchen. sRGB Abdeckung Richtung 90%, AdobeRGB kann man getrost vergessen. Da hilft selbst kalibrieren nicht. Ansonsten mal bei Prad (Testberichte) schauen. Der Zowie den du erwähnst hast (httphttp://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2017/test-benq-xl2735-teil12.html#Bewertung) ist für die Bildbearbeitung absolut nicht geeignet.


----------



## 0ssi (9. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Von 21:9 IPS auf 16:9 TN klingt wirklich komisch aber für schnelle Shooter natürlich machbar. Welche Grafikkarte hast du und mit wie viel FPS laufen BF1, RSS, usw. in WQHD ?


----------



## hasb1hal (10. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Also wenn Bildbearbeitung nicht auf professionellem Niveau sein soll, könnte ich dir ein ASUS MG279Q empfehlen. Habe es selbst, und für mich reicht es als Hobbyfotograf. Bei Spielen hat es deutlich sattere Farben als mein vorheriges TN-Panel (AOC G2460pf). Wobei dein jetziger besser ist für die Bearbeitung. 
Aber wenn es 2 Monitore sein können, könntest du es dir mal anschauen, aber auch das von dir vorgeschlagene nehmen. Ich habe selbst 2 Monitore, würde nie wieder freiwillig auf Single-Monitor Setup zurückgehen..


----------



## AYAlf (10. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Nur mal so am Rande, es gibt Monitore für Bildbearbeitung und 100% sRGB und 82% Adobe RGB, die dazu noch "Curved" sind und 144Hz bieten.  

Acer Predator Z35 35″ 2560x1080 VA 200Hz G-SYNC Monitor Review | KitGuru - Part 4

Nicht, dass ich den hier empfehlen möchte. Aber die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau existiert!


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Der ist vieles, aber bestimmt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

@te 
Welches Kalibrierungsgerät benutzt du?


----------



## display54 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo zusammen
Suche einen Monitor passend zu meinem System.
Spiele EEP 14, Eisenbahnsimulation. Habe erhebliche Probleme mit der Grafikauflösung.
(Gleisbild perforiertes Aussehen, starkes flimmern, etc.)
Könnten die Mängel eventuell vom schwachen Monitor „ASUS VE 278“, 
Auflösung  1920x1080 herrühren. Oder habe ich etwas Wesentliches bei den Einstellungen übersehen?
Danke für die Hilfestellung.
LG Pit


Intel Core i7 6700K, 4.0 GHz, Quad Core Skylake
ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
16 GB DDR4-RAM, 2400 MHz, 2 x 8 GB
Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 1070 G1 Gaming, 8 GB DDR5
500 GB Samsung 850 EVO Basic SSD
1000 GB WD Blue Festplatte, 7200 rpm
Creative Sound Blaster Z


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Wie wärs mit Kantenglättung


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Für 16×Msaa per Inspector ist die gtx 1080 ti leider nicht gemacht


----------



## display54 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Danke für die Antworten


----------

